# Coast Guardsman looking for Deck Hand work



## Christophi (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi, my names Chris just found the forum looking around Google for fishing spots and saw this section. I am in dire need of another job this summer and I really want/need to stay working on boats. I'm in the USCG Reserve as a BoatswainsMate, I know ATON, NAV, GPS, Chart Plotting, Boat Handling I have lots of underway experience. 
I would really appreciate it if someone would give me a chance, I just moved down here last summer and outside of the military I'm having zero luck finding a job on the water. It doesn't even need to pay much, I just could really use the underway hours. 

Just thought I'd add, I've been detailing Yachts in the area since I moved here so I can shine your boat up pretty nice, so you guys won't have to pay outside for a detail. I just lost that job though, owner was a crackhead and screwed me over so I'm jobless. (NEVER USE BOATERS CHOICE DETAILING) 

I live in Gulf Shores, but an hour or so drive isn't a big deal. :whistling:


----------



## Christophi (Apr 26, 2012)

Forgot to add I have my CPR/First Aid Card as well.


----------



## Christophi (Apr 26, 2012)

Bumpin

If anyone needs a boat washed I can make it sparkle.


----------

